# Youth chukar hunt



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what to expect on the youth chukar hunt this weekend. My boys are participating on the Pahvant unit hunt. Do they plant birds before each hunt? Do they assign you an area to hunt? Is there a decent chance for the boys to get into some birds? Is it overrun with people? I have a couple good bird dogs, so hopefully that will help. The boys are soooo excited and keep asking me all these questions so I was hoping someone on this sight could help me out. Thanks!!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Sadly, a prior engagement is keeping me out of the Youth Chukar hunt this year. However, you should expect a great time. I have helped out at the Tooele hunt, but it seems that they operate similarly all over. There will be a large number of planted birds. Last year we had nice strong birds. Be aware that a lot of chukar are relatively low fliers- warn the kids not to shoot low birds. Then warn them again and again and again... There will be a lot of excited kids. Please be super safety conscious, and if you see a kid acting unsafely, please say something to him or her! In America we usually don't like to correct other people's kids, but when everyone is jacked up and holding a gun- well, just put safety first. Wear orange and glasses. If your dogs are controllable, by all means bring them. There can be a lot of hyped up kids and so it's no place for puppies or uncontrollable flushing dogs. To be honest- this is high-risk hunting for dogs. Only you can judge the situation, and if you feel uncomfortable pull your dog- you'll be able to walk up some birds and won't get an ulcer. However, it is a great warm-up for the dogs and if they are any good, you will soon have a whole gaggle of kids hunting behind your dog. If/when that happens (if you have pointers) you might have to come up with a way to take turns. I usually send kids in two or three at a time which gives the birds about a 50/50 chance and doesn't overwhelm the dog or safety concerns. Chukars are relatively difficult targets, unlike the youth pheasant hunt- one bagged bird is a great accomplishment. Though you should get a handfull of opportunities. 

Be nice to the kids. Look for ones that need encouragement, rein in the ones who are 14 year old Wyatt Earps.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Do they ever need volunteers for the youth chukar and phez hunts? If so who should I contact?


----------



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

I would drive the road to check the conditions this early in the year, but on the pheasant hunt last year the best cover was on the east end. They will release around 100 birds before each hunt if it is similar to the pheasant hunt. Remember your orange and your temper control last year I saw the worst display of sportsman ship ever fathers yelling to shoot the birds on the ground, run with a loaded gun, and heard one father yell hurry cut that guy off just get in his way. 
The flip side was a awsome day for the boys every one shot however we had more misses than hits. It was much better than walking all day and not seeing any birds also with that many people the boys had to always watch what was behind thier shots I could not have been prouder of my boys for the shots they let go because they didnt like what was beyond the shot... 
You should have a ball I was kind of disapointed that my boys choose the dove hunt over the chucker hunt this year.


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'll post and let you know how it went. I'm pretty excited for the boys. I've been waiting for the day that they can be my hunting partners. Hopefully they'll have the same love for the outdoors as I do.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Re-read Trooper's post! 


Trooper said:


> Sadly, a prior engagement is keeping me out of the Youth Chukar hunt this year. However, you should expect a great time. I have helped out at the Tooele hunt, but it seems that they operate similarly all over. There will be a large number of planted birds. Last year we had nice strong birds. Be aware that a lot of chukar are relatively low fliers- warn the kids not to shoot low birds. Then warn them again and again and again... There will be a lot of excited kids. Please be super safety conscious, and if you see a kid acting unsafely, please say something to him or her! In America we usually don't like to correct other people's kids, but when everyone is jacked up and holding a gun- well, just put safety first. Wear orange and glasses. If your dogs are controllable, by all means bring them. There can be a lot of hyped up kids and so it's no place for puppies or uncontrollable flushing dogs. To be honest- this is high-risk hunting for dogs. Only you can judge the situation, and if you feel uncomfortable pull your dog- you'll be able to walk up some birds and won't get an ulcer. However, it is a great warm-up for the dogs and if they are any good, you will soon have a whole gaggle of kids hunting behind your dog. If/when that happens (if you have pointers) you might have to come up with a way to take turns. I usually send kids in two or three at a time which gives the birds about a 50/50 chance and doesn't overwhelm the dog or safety concerns. Chukars are relatively difficult targets, unlike the youth pheasant hunt- one bagged bird is a great accomplishment. Though you should get a handfull of opportunities.
> 
> Be nice to the kids. Look for ones that need encouragement, rein in the ones who are 14 year old Wyatt Earps.


This and the youth phes hunt are the most dangerous hunts you will attend...*stay right by your kids and if at any time you feel you are in shooting distance of a un-responsible parent, get the heck out of the area as fast as you can.*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> This and the youth phes hunt are the most dangerous hunts you will attend...*stay right by your kids and if at any time you feel you are in shooting distance of a un-responsible parent, get the heck out of the area as fast as you can.*


I disagree with this statement, I have been to several of the youth hunts at Carr Fork and the folks running the hunt are very much in control and safety conscious in what the kids are doing. I do agree that parents need to be more safety minded at times. If you want to see the most dangerous hunt of the year, well you can do that Oct 3rd at any WMA around the GSL. :wink:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I absolutely agree about the guys and gals running these events. They work extremely hard to provide a great, safe, and fun expierence for the kids, but once the groups head out from the check in station, it is in the hands of the parents/adults to maitain a safe situation. If you read my post carefully you will note that I only mention un-responsible parents as the problem. I'll say it again: *stay right by your kids and if at any time you feel you are in shooting distance of a un-responsible parent, get the heck out of the area as fast as you can.*


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Just a quick report of this year's Carr Fork hunt: it was great! Weather was cool and overcast, and they did a good job breaking up the kids into groups and sending them in different directions. Lots of birds, lots of misses and some good hits as well. I enjoyed some good dog work and chatting with some of the kids.


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

The Pahvant unit was fun as well. We had some decent chances at some birds and good help from the guy running the unit. The boys didn't shoot as straight as they'd have liked but still had fun. I felt like they could have used the area better as far as spreading the birds around but overall it was an enjoyable day.


----------

